# Cancer



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cancer is very common among goldens, and I recall reading that it is the #1 killer of goldens. My Gage died of cancer in January; by the time he showed symptoms, it was too late and the cancer had spread throughout his body. Hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma seem to be the most common types, but there are, sadly, many other forms that can take our beloved dogs.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I have lost two goldens to cancer...one at age 13 to hemangiosarcoma and one at age 2 to soft tissue sarcoma...when I was having Harry (my 2 yr old) treated at a radiation/chemo facility in Massachusetts, I met by far more golden retrievers and their owners than any other breed. We went for 16 days in a row and every day it seemed a new golden came in for the first appointment....their is a man who lost his pup to cancer (not a golden though) and he is walking from Austin TX to Boston MA to raise money for canine cancer research...I hope it's okay to post the link...my Harry and also Barkley's names are on the shirts he is wearing. Harry passed away after the start of the walk. Luke (the guy walking) started his walk on March 16 (one year from the recall last year). I will be in Boston to meet him....talk about "putting money where your mouth is"...he is trying to make a difference!
http://www.2dogs2000miles.org/


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Carol V said:


> I have lost two goldens to cancer...one at age 13 to hemangiosarcoma and one at age 2 to soft tissue sarcoma...when I was having Harry (my 2 yr old) treated at a radiation/chemo facility in Massachusetts, I met by far more golden retrievers and their owners than any other breed. We went for 16 days in a row and every day it seemed a new golden came in for the first appointment....their is a man who lost his pup to cancer (not a golden though) and he is walking from Austin TX to Boston MA to raise money for canine cancer research...I hope it's okay to post the link...my Harry and also Barkley's names are on the shirts he is wearing. Harry passed away after the start of the walk. Luke (the guy walking) started his walk on March 16 (one year from the recall last year). I will be in Boston to meet him....talk about "putting money where your mouth is"...he is trying to make a difference!
> http://www.2dogs2000miles.org/


Wow, what an awesome thing to do. I think I'll make a memorial pledge in Gage's name. Morris Animal Foundation is also involved in canine cancer research.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

cancer is common in goldens & many other purebred dogs. I lost both of my Dalmatians to it, one at age 4 & the other at 5.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

It's true...I lost Tanner to a fast acting cancer  He was full of tumors and it was too late. They never diagnosed it but I already know it was that cancer that comes in the form of a lot of tumors and spreads so fast that one day they're fine and the next, boob, they're really sick and rushing to the vet  He died a few days after during surgery because they tried to see the tumors and they were so bad and twisted around his organs that I told them to put him down....


----------



## lacy_amy (Sep 22, 2008)

I was talking with one lady here in WI about her dog having cancer. She said they took a part of one of her organs (kidney I believe) and sent it to a study they are doing at Harvard University on cancer in dogs.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just lost my, almost 9 year old , Lyndi about 2 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma of the heart.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I just lost my, almost 9 year old , Lyndi about 2 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma of the heart.


 
I am so sorry...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Vet who owned the Rehab facility I brought my two to, trained in Norwalk CT. It is where many cancer treatments are done in our state. Although another center has opened up. He felt bad having to tell me that most of the dogs he saw come in for treatment, were Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

We lost our previous golden Spud to a bowel cancer at age 11. I think it is quite common in goldens, but wouldn't prevent me from having them. We have two now and I wouldn't change them for the world.

I've just visited a neighbour who's GR just had an operation on a mammary tumour, she's alright thank goodness... she's 8 years old (her name is Rags) and she's lovely!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Rob, I amso sorry for your loss of your sweet baby Lyndi. I lost my girl Sandy to cancer Feb 16,2007. It is so sad. My prayers are with you.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I just lost my, almost 9 year old , Lyndi about 2 weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma of the heart.


I think that's what Tanner had. His engolfed his kidney


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Rob I am so sorry, I just realized this now when I saw your post about Hooch. I go way back at ChatGolden's and remember you as "Rob's Lyndi" and then changed your sign on to Rob's GRs when you adopted Liam... 

I also know you kept us posted about the progress of Barbaro after his horrific accident...

Cheers Rob and Bless you Lyndi..


P NUT (AKA Gracie's Mom on Chat Evo)


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Very common, usually their #1 killer. I lost mine at age 8. One day he was fine and the next he was acting sick, took him in, had an xray, found a mass, opted for surgery, he was so full of it they couldn't do anything so we put him down  It's a reality no doubt


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lost 2 purebred labs - - - Jake at 18 month, Sara at 5.5 years


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

My golden got a few mast cell tumors a few years back on his sides. We had them removed, and have seen a few more come up since. Hes over 10, and one is on his face. Those tumors keep coming back, so we don't want to put him through it again.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

I lost my first female Peaches to cancer. She lived a good long live at 13 years.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I lost Spice in Feb 07 to cancer at age 8 years old.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*I LOST 8 YR. 9 MONTH AND 1 WEEK OLD GOLDEN GIRL KayCee TO CANCER O MAY 25, 2008. SHE WAS FINE ONE DAY, PLAYING WITH HONEY, EATING SLEEING BESIDE ME. NEXT MORNING, MAY 23, SHE DID NOT WANT BREAKFAST ND THREW UP. A FEW TIMES SHE HAS HAD A VIRUS AND I THOUGHT IT WAS THE VIRUS--BEEN A COUPLE OF YEARS SINCE THE LAST TIME SHE HAD IT. TOOK HER TO THE VET AND HE DID FULL BLOOD PANEL---ALL WAS VERY GOOD. BUT THEN HE FELT A MASS IN HER LOWER ABDOMAN. DID ULTRASOUND ANDCOUL SEE HUGE MASS, BUT COUD NOT TELL WHAT IT WAS ATTACHED TO.*

*DID SURGERY THAT AFTERNOON AND FOUND THE SOFTBALL TUMO THAT HAD APPARETLY STARED ON HER APPENDIX, TOTAL ENGULFED IT AND THEN COMPLETED ENCIRCLED WHERE HER LARGE AND SMALL INTESTIES JOINED. HE HAD NEVER, IN 20 YEAR SEEN A TUMOR IN THAT SPOT, THE WORTS POSSIBLE SPOT FOR GASTRO TUMOR. A NORMAL GASTRCI TUMOR REMOVAL IS 30 TO 45 MINUTES. HE WORKED ON HER 1 1/2 HOURS AND WAS SURPRIED SHE MADE IT THRU THE OPRATION. BUT SHE DID DIE 48 HOURS LATER IN MY ARMS AT THE HOSPITAL AS I HELD HER TELLING HER HOW MUCH I LOVED ER.*

*THE HISTOPATH REPORT ON THE TUMOR CAME BACK GASTRROINTESTINAL STROMAL TUMOR. HE HAD NEVER HAD ONE OF THESE IN A DOG BEFORE. AND RESEARCH SHOWS ONLY 1 TO 3% OF ALL HUMAN TUMORS IS THAT KIND. VERY RARE.*

*SHE HAD A MALFORMED BUT PRFECT WORKING KIDNEY AND SHE HAD HAD A COMPLETE UNTRASOUND IN NOV. THAT TUMOR CAME UP AND GREW TO SOFTBALL SIZE IN 6 MONTHS.*

*IN '97 I LOST MY 12 1/2 YEAR OLD IRISH SETTER, BOOTS, TO BONE CANCER.*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We've lost 2 goldens to cancer. Paul had thyroid cancer that led to successful chemo and surgery. Unfortunately, he ended up with megaesophagus and several bouts of aspiration pneumonia and when the cancer reoccurred in his abdomen we decided 2 years of treatments we knew he was ready to go. Simon had hemagiosarcoma and died within 90-minutes of first showing symptoms.

Cancer is an unfortunate reality in a large number of golden illnesses.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I lost G last month to cancer of the spleen (hemangisarcoma) - just sick over it, sick I say.....cancer blows...


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I lost my 14 year old Golden mix, Daisey about 8 weeks ago. She had hemagiosarcoma of the spleen. She went from playing in the morning to having to be put down that night. It about killed us.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

P NUT said:


> Rob I am so sorry, I just realized this now when I saw your post about Hooch. I go way back at ChatGolden's and remember you as "Rob's Lyndi" and then changed your sign on to Rob's GRs when you adopted Liam...
> 
> I also know you kept us posted about the progress of Barbaro after his horrific accident...
> 
> ...


Hi P NUT, I just saw your reply now and want to say thank you.

I remember you from there, and glad you come here as well. My first user name of _Rob's Lyndi_ does go back some years ago. 
I do miss Lyndi each and every day, and as other have mentioned in here cancer is a terrible thing that many Goldens seem to get.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LilysMom said:


> I lost my 14 year old Golden mix, Daisey about 8 weeks ago. She had hemagiosarcoma of the spleen. She went from playing in the morning to having to be put down that night. It about killed us.


My Raleigh went that way too from Hemangiosarcoma of the spleen; he swam, played with three tennis balls stuffed in his mouth, ate a big breakfast, but was gone by nightfall.


----------



## Spun Gold (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been reading of the loss of your dogs or the agony you all have been through while suffering with your beloved GR's 

As a breeder I noticed that some of the dogs have been 13 or 14 years old.
At risk of offending folks and I hope you do not take offence...that is old for a Golden and exceeds the average life span. I know time flies and we are never truly ready. 
My 'youngest' dog was 12 when she passed away and my oldest 17. I look at any day beyond 10 as a gift.

What concerns me is the dogs that are 2 years old or even those under 8...

There are some pedigrees that have more of a problem than others. So do your research and perhaps go out of your area to get a dog.

My heart goes out to all of you who are dealing with this.


----------

